# Missing dog Birmingham moseley cloe



## Shamsa (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We are on the other side of the city but will keep an eye out for her.


----------



## Shamsa (Jan 20, 2017)

Cloe has been found.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh that's good news! Is she ok?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad she been found


----------

